# Picking up new tin in the morning! -It's home;pictures added



## RedHatRedNeck (May 28, 2017)

Dad bought me a 2004 triton 1860 with 04 merc 40eppt4s big foot.


----------



## DaleH (May 28, 2017)

Congrats! We need pictures!


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 28, 2017)

I'll get pictures and more details up tomorrow. Driving to Columbia to meet dad half way and pick it up in the morning.


----------



## Fire1386 (May 28, 2017)

Congrats! Lots of pics...


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 29, 2017)

One


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 29, 2017)

Two


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 29, 2017)

Three


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 29, 2017)

Came with 65# 24V minnkota tm and 2 bank charger. 2x D.C. batt and cranking batt. 12g portable tank and older hummingbird 400 series graph of some kind. Also transom saver and extra prop. Didn't even get hooked up for 5 min and found first project: no left brake/turn light. Be tackling that shortly. Hoping the commanding officer of the house will decide she's up to go splash it for a bit this evening.


----------



## Fire1386 (May 29, 2017)

That looks like a very nice boat, enjoy!


----------



## overboard (May 29, 2017)

Beauty!


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 29, 2017)

Nice looking boat. And it appears to have the approval of the canines.


----------



## hipster dufus (May 29, 2017)

nice!. dont bother troubleshooting trailer lites, buy a new set of led lights and wire it up. then u lnow its done right.


----------



## KMixson (May 29, 2017)

Your shipmates are ready to go.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 29, 2017)

LEDs will definitely be in the works. But if a bulb swap or quick patch can get it good enough for titling inspections I'll be happy.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 29, 2017)

Sweet! Congrats


----------



## LDUBS (May 29, 2017)

WOW that is fantastic. Congrats.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Spent almost 4 years in OKC and too far away to see them all too much. One Christmas and grandmas funeral. Now they're just under 4 hours away. Dad gave me the ol adage "I don't ever wanna have to tie my own line or wait more than an hour for half a limit" jazz. Gotta say him and my FIL I will be happy to guide for anytime.

He'd kinda been wanting a boat again and I've been aching for one. Basically it's his but in my name to do what I want with so he doesn't have to worry about maintenance and the glorious ol bust out another thousand.


----------



## New River Rat (May 30, 2017)

hipster dufus said:


> nice!. dont bother troubleshooting trailer lites, buy a new set of led lights and wire it up. then u lnow its done right.




One of the best pieces of advice you'll hear! =D>


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 30, 2017)

It's out in the parking lot here at work. Trying to splash it as soon as I get outa here.


----------



## overboard (May 30, 2017)

RedHatRedNeck said:


> He'd kinda been wanting a boat again and I've been aching for one. Basically it's his but in my name to do what I want with so he doesn't have to worry about maintenance and the glorious ol bust out another thousand.



Looks like the old man aint so dumb, he knows! :lol:


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2017)

Congrats! Nice boat!


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 30, 2017)

overboard said:


> RedHatRedNeck said:
> 
> 
> > He'd kinda been wanting a boat again and I've been aching for one. Basically it's his but in my name to do what I want with so he doesn't have to worry about maintenance and the glorious ol bust out another thousand.
> ...



Like I always say "you know you're growing up when you realize your parents werent full of $#%* all along"


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 30, 2017)

Got er splashed today. Motor did good. Lake I was on anything over 10hp is no wake. Only had about 15 min to be on the water and place is only 10 min from the house. First thing to be done with light bulb/led install is raise dad gum side guides. Breeze hit the boat while trailer was a bit too far in the water and got hung up on the fender.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Jun 2, 2017)

New bulb fixed tail light issue. Rewire with leds still in future but a little farther off. Hopefully Monday I'll be putting some higher side guides on.


----------



## Ttexastom (Jun 2, 2017)

Very nice boat. It will do a lot of different types of fishing. Versatile and if you ever want to trade, it will hold its value


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Jun 3, 2017)

This one won't ever get sold or traded. Motor may upgrade down the road but hull won't ever go. Facelift will happen 10+ years down the road. Small mods/changes as time and money allow.


----------

